# wpa_supplicant works with wep but not wpa

## GrizzlyRizzo

```
localhost ~ # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:1a:4d:3e:84:cb (SSID='BobbysBar' freq=2437 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Device or resource busy

Association request to the driver failed

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:1a:4d:3e:84:cb (SSID='BobbysBar' freq=2437 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:1a:4d:3e:84:cb

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

WPA: Tx bit set for GTK, but pairwise keys are used - ignore Tx bit

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

WPA: Failed to set GTK to the driver.

RSN: Failed to configure GTK

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:21:7c:27:01:ac (SSID='BTOpenzone' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:21:7c:27:01:ac

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:21:7c:27:01:ac completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:21:55:75:9d:f0 (SSID='WiFi Zone - The Cloud' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Associated with 00:21:55:75:9d:f0

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:21:55:75:9d:f0 completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -ieth1  -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

any help would be great for the nood.   :Rolling Eyes:  [/list]

----------

## Mistwolf

not much information that you posted.

First, what is your wpa_supplicant.conf? (remember to remove your security key)

Second, it looks liek it is trying to connect to BobbyBar, fails, then BobbysBar, fails, BTOpenzone, fails, Wifi Zone - The Cloud, fails and you cancelled it.  In other words, it is trying to connect to ALL wireless networks it can find, which indicates that you possibly have not configured the wpa_supplicant.conf file.  If you configured wap_supplicant.conf properly, is your wireless router broadcasting the SSID?  For wpa_supplicant to work, it has to broadcast the SSID.

Hope this helps.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# lspci -vmm -k

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

network={

   ssid="BobbysBar"

   #psk="***************"

   psk=**********************************

}
```

iwlist scan

```
eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:18:2D:81:A0

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Quality:31  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 246ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:21:55:75:9D:F0

                    ESSID:"WiFi Zone - The Cloud"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.432 GHz (Channel 5)

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s

                    Quality:29  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

                    Extra: Last beacon: 133ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1A:4D:3E:84:CB

                    ESSID:"BobbysBar"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Quality:89  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 114ms ago

```

lspci -vmm -k

```
Slot:   00:00.0

Class:   Host bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82855PM Processor to I/O Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   21

Driver:   agpgart-intel

Slot:   00:01.0

Class:   PCI bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82855PM Processor to AGP Controller

Rev:   21

Slot:   00:1d.0

Class:   USB Controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   03

Driver:   uhci_hcd

Slot:   00:1d.1

Class:   USB Controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   03

Driver:   uhci_hcd

Slot:   00:1d.7

Class:   USB Controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   03

ProgIf:   20

Driver:   ehci_hcd

Slot:   00:1e.0

Class:   PCI bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801 Mobile PCI Bridge

Rev:   83

Slot:   00:1f.0

Class:   ISA bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge

Rev:   03

Slot:   00:1f.1

Class:   IDE interface

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   03

ProgIf:   8a

Driver:   ata_piix

Slot:   00:1f.5

Class:   Multimedia audio controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0411

Rev:   03

Slot:   01:00.0

Class:   VGA compatible controller

Vendor:   nVidia Corporation

Device:   NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M]

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   a1

Slot:   02:07.0

Class:   FireWire (IEEE 1394)

Vendor:   Texas Instruments

Device:   TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

ProgIf:   10

Slot:   02:08.0

Class:   Ethernet controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   83

Driver:   e100

Slot:   02:0a.0

Class:   Network controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

SVendor:   Intel Corporation

SDevice:   Toshiba Satellite M10

Rev:   04

Driver:   ipw2100

Module:   ipw2100

Slot:   02:0b.0

Class:   CardBus bridge

Vendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

Device:   ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   33

Driver:   yenta_cardbus

Slot:   02:0d.0

Class:   System peripheral

Vendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

Device:   SD TypA Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   05

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf should be like this :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

} 

network={

   ssid="BobbysBar"

   psk="Your_PSK"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   priority=5

}

```

----------

## d2_racing

And your /etc/conf.d/net should be like this too :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## overkll

I'd take it a step further remove the "iwconfig" module from the equation.  I never had any luck with WPA using the "iwconfig" module.  Also, make the modules line interface specific:

```
modules_eth1=( "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
```

----------

## d2_racing

I don't have a problem with that, I think that his problem is only a config thing, it's not the kernel or something else.

----------

## overkll

I agree.  There wouldn't be any scan results if it was kernel or module problem.  That damn iwconfig module is a deal killer with WPA on every Gentoo wireless install I've ever done.

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

Thanks for all the advice but still no joy with or without iwconfig.

any ideas for a all round good card that supports injection, may just buy a much easyer device as have been messing around with this thing for months, and it's not like i can use aircrack with it.

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

also have linksys wpc54g, d-link dwl-g650m and d-link dwl-122. all good little cards that have aquired over the years, haven't  tryed to use them with linux.

----------

